# Wiring diagram



## slime (Jul 16, 2013)

I have a Coleman Powermate PM0545007 generator. I would appreciate any help locating a wiring diagram for it.


----------



## dat504nola (Aug 26, 2017)

You can call the support number with your full model number (located on a sticker with your SN) and they'd will email you most anything. That's how I got the wiring diagram I needed.

Good luck.


----------

